# Minn Kota Riptide Powerdrive Vs. Terrova



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

I believe You can also add the foot pedal on the i-Pilot terrova if that interests you

you can’t add The foot pedal with the i-Pilot riptide Powerdrive


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

The Powerdrive is a smaller footprint and lighter


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

eberin said:


> I believe You can also add the foot pedal on the i-Pilot terrova if that interests you
> 
> you can’t add The foot pedal with the i-Pilot riptide Powerdrive


That's interesting. I've never used a foot pedal. Last one I used was the handheld but I had to constantly adjust it.



Water Bound said:


> The Powerdrive is a smaller footprint and lighter


That's a major plus for me. I fly fish a lot too so that would possibly mean less headaches.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

yeah. I thought I really wanted the foot pedal at first and thought the Powerdrive was compatible but read the chart wrong

there are times where I would like a foot switch just to enable spot lock if I’m fighting a fish

but you get used to the remote and the buttons, I don’t even have to look at the remote anymore, now I have Real buttons, not touch screen which I think the i-Pilot link has touch screen?

I do enjoy the heading sensor, it enables you to jump from spot to spot (jog feature) without resetting the spot lock, essentially Just pick the direction you want and how many feet and the motor automatically moves you and anchors in that spot


----------



## Unknown User (Sep 21, 2021)

Went down this rabbit hole recently...

Trolling Motors have supply constraints at the moment. It might be impossible right now to find a new 55lb thrust 12 volt Terrova. If you really want the Terrova, you may need to get one with more thrust, longer shaft, and a 24volt battery setup(unless you find a used one).

I ended up having to buy a riptide 48" 55lb thrust 12 volt powerdrive bluetooth co-pilot and buying the $500 i-pilot upgrade kit separately to do the install(i-pilot upgrade kits for the Terrova are on backorder). I actually ordered the TM from two places to avoid any delays on July 1st, and only one store came through so far.

One of the differences is powerdrive i-pilot is a secondary cable that is threaded between the coiled cable(Terrova i-pilot cabling is already in the coiled cable).










Another difference is a power button on the base of the Terrova.










Hope this helps...


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I actually have the I pilot conversion kit sitting around that I’d sell for cheap if you wanted to go that route. I pilot is a game changer for sure.


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Just fyi trollingmotors.net has 55lb Terrovas in stock right now.


----------



## Unknown User (Sep 21, 2021)

Gregorya24 said:


> Just fyi trollingmotors.net has 55lb Terrovas in stock right now.


Small disclaimer at the bottom.

IMPORTANT!: In Order To Combat Part Shortages, Minn Kota will be offering Terrova models equipped with an i-Pilot Micro Remote Only (for a reduced price as listed). The Full Size Remote and Heading Sensor for these models will be available for purchase when production ramps back up in late 2022/early 2023. Models with i-Pilot Link will still ship with i-Pilot Link Remotes and Heading Sensors.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Unknown User said:


> Went down this rabbit hole recently...
> 
> Trolling Motors have supply constraints at the moment. It might be impossible right now to find a new 55lb thrust 12 volt Terrova. If you really want the Terrova, you may need to get one with more thrust, longer shaft, and a 24volt battery setup(unless you find a used one).
> 
> ...


Thanks, big help. I didn't know about having the extra cord. Are you happy with the Powerdrive? If you had to do it over would you still get it?



ReelBoi said:


> I actually have the I pilot conversion kit sitting around that I’d sell for cheap if you wanted to go that route. I pilot is a game changer for sure.


Thanks!

I found a used Powerdive 55lb iPilot locally but he wants $1,200 for it. I'm hesitant when I can buy the Terrova for $500 more and have the security of the full warranty and a step up model wise.

Maybe I'm being paranoid but I'm not sure I have 100% confidence in a used TM.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I recommend trolling motors.net, have purchased two from them. I’d call to see what they have and if they are substituting remotes etc


----------



## Unknown User (Sep 21, 2021)

Haven't used it, boat is going in the mold this week. I'd go with the Terrova if I wasn't on a time constraint. Good luck!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd look at Rhodan before making a final decision.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Unknown User said:


> Haven't used it, boat is going in the mold this week. I'd go with the Terrova if I wasn't on a time constraint. Good luck!


I'm leaning that way but I'm trying to see just how much bigger it is size wise. I don't have a lot of room.



finbully said:


> I'd look at Rhodan before making a final decision.


I'll check them out.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Anyone here know if the footprint of the Terrova and Powerdrive are the same?

I found the dimensions for the 55lb Terrova but I can't find them for the 55lb Powerdrive.


----------

